

Linus on git, central repositories, and commit access lists - jmitchell
http://lwn.net/Articles/246381/
Linus responds to various questions about Git, development methodologies and tools. 
======
nickb
I've been using SCMs for close to a decade and I really like git and I
recommend it to a lot of competent devs. But there are some issues that irk me
too much about SCMs ad they're fundamental enough to make me wanna start
something that fixes these issues.

Anyone else interested in transforming SCMs? Contact me (info in profile).

~~~
ecuzzillo
What's one of your fundamental issues with SCMs?

